# Swedish: tilltal



## Matron

Hi there,

Just wondering if someone can help me with this line... taken from here (page 32)

_En bedömning får i stället göras av marknadsföringens utformning, *tilltal* och målgrupp.
_
An assessment should instead be made based on the marketing design, address form and target audience

So maybe address form or would channel/ medium be best?

Many thanks


----------



## MattiasNYC

So you're asking if "tilltal" should be translated to either "address form", "channel" or "medium"?

I'm thinking that "utformning" is closer related to the means of marketing or at the very least the design of the marketing itself, whereas "tilltal" refers more to how one expresses oneself.


----------



## Ben Jamin

I think that "address form" is closest to the intended meaning of the sentence.


----------



## Matron

Many thanks - and by address form - in the context of the sentence do you think that essentially means advertising channel or medium? I guess it is the manner in which the advert is communicated/ addressed?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Well, I am not an expert on Swedish Lottery legislation, but I am prone to understand it rather as "the form of expression" than "means of communication", so I would say that "the choice of words and pictures, and their emotional connotations" may be the meaning here. As we know modern advertising relies very heavily on playing on people's emotions.


----------



## Matron

Ben Jamin said:


> Well, I am not an expert on Swedish Lottery legislation, but I am prone to understand it rather as "the form of expression" than "means of communication", so I would say that "the choice of words and pictures, and their emotional connotations" may be the meaning here. As we know modern advertising relies very heavily on playing on people's emotions.



As always, much appreciated Ben. Many thanks


----------



## Lugubert

I'm neither a layer nor a psychologist, but I'd guess that they mean something like addressing the audience like close friends contrasted with a more formal, anonymous way.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Lugubert said:


> I'm neither a layer nor a psychologist, but I'd guess that they mean something like addressing the audience like close friends contrasted with a more formal, anonymous way.


This is just the same I meant, but expressed in another way.


----------



## Mellanmannen

Hi there

"Tilltal" (in this context) would mean "tone of voice". 

/Your friendly Swedish copywriter


----------

